# after 4months of cardio 4 months of weights



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

after 4months of cardio 4 months of weights.

i was overweight never trained before 5 ft 8 85kg

now 5 ft 8 73 kgs

...



BEFORE

 

 AFTER


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

thats some pretty good progress there mate


----------



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

cheers m8.......


----------



## boyley1984 (Mar 28, 2009)

yea great progress there mate, were u taking out to aid the fat loss or just cardio and good diet


----------



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

boyley1984 said:


> yea great progress there mate, were u taking out to aid the fat loss or just cardio and good diet


Just a good diet and 5 days a week cardio.

now just weight lifting


----------



## boyley1984 (Mar 28, 2009)

maidenscotland said:


> Just a good diet and 5 days a week cardio.
> 
> now just weight lifting


when were u doing cardio in the morning or after training, iam tryin to cut some bf too, wot sort of cardio were u doing


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

boyley1984 said:


> when were u doing cardio in the morning or after training, iam tryin to cut some bf too, wot sort of cardio were u doing


I would imagine HIIT?? It's the best for fat loss


----------



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

just hit the tredmill 30 min runs


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

That's good progress for only 4 months of training, well done!


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Excellent results... although we can't see your whole head in the BEFORE pic, you actually look about 10 years younger now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Well done mate, i was going to post some pics up from the last few months but i feel a little ashamed now in my lack of progress lol


----------



## Nuclear_Chris (Mar 24, 2016)

your progress is amazing mate, well done! keep it up!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

well done mate!


----------



## Martin_88 (May 11, 2009)

Loving the progress made.

Did you do 4 months cardio then 4 months weights or both in the same 4 months. ??


----------



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

Martin_88 said:


> Loving the progress made.
> 
> Did you do 4 months cardio then 4 months weights or both in the same 4 months. ??


 yeah 4 months of cardio first then 4 months of weights 5 times a week for cardio 4 for weights.


----------



## nozza89 (May 15, 2009)

what kind of diet were you on? can you give an example?


----------



## joe1978 (May 21, 2009)

well done mate


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Awsome progress matey but the towel is abit low. lol!


----------

